# RN help.



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I wanted to look up ecko RN # but it always comes back with an error. what am i doing wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

How would we know what you're doing wrong? We're not there to watch what you're doing. If you post the RN we can check it and see if we have the same problem (suggesting a problem with the database) or give you the info if not.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

(incidentally I just checked the database, and 1) it seems to be working fine, 2) not surprisingly ecko do have their own RN, so it might only trace back that far unless they use more than one)


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Solmu said:


> (incidentally I just checked the database, and 1) it seems to be working fine, 2) not surprisingly ecko do have their own RN, so it might only trace back that far unless they use more than one)


Hey solmu, i think i might be a little slow.. is this the correct link? https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/TextileRN/wrnquery$.startup

i only put the RN # and the company name.. is that too little?

Thanks man.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hiGH said:


> Hey solmu, i think i might be a little slow.. is this the correct link? https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/TextileRN/wrnquery$.startup


Yup, that's the correct link.



hiGH said:


> i only put the RN # and the company name.. is that too little?


Too much: you only need the RN. If you put in both and they don't match the database, it won't return any results.

For example if I put in the RN 113044 (Threadless) and the company name Gildan, I get "No records returned" because they're conflicting pieces of information. If I put in one or the other I get results.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Yup, that's the correct link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man... I really appriciate it..

I thought RN numbers displayed a bit more info. hahahaahah


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hiGH said:


> I thought RN numbers displayed a bit more info. hahahaahah


Yeah, it's not a whole lot. Sometimes it's enough, but often it won't really lead anywhere. But if a company was re-labelling Alstyle shirts and leaving the RN the same, and you wanted to know what shirts they were using (for example), then bingo... you'd know for certain. Or sometimes you just need a phone number for that obscure manufacturer so you can give them a call (and hope they keep their RN contact information up to date). But if a company doesn't want you to know anything useful from the RN, it's easy enough for them to not give anything away.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Yeah, it's not a whole lot. Sometimes it's enough, but often it won't really lead anywhere. But if a company was re-labelling Alstyle shirts and leaving the RN the same, and you wanted to know what shirts they were using (for example), then bingo... you'd know for certain. Or sometimes you just need a phone number for that obscure manufacturer so you can give them a call (and hope they keep their RN contact information up to date). But if a company doesn't want you to know anything useful from the RN, it's easy enough for them to not give anything away.


 
yeah, that sounds like a good idea... I'm going to do a little more research 

at least it has the ecko hq phone number.


----------

